# June 2010 MAC Warehouse Sale Haul! (cell photos, low res)



## Junkie (Jun 5, 2010)

Another warehouse sale haul!

This time around I went on a Friday again - mainly for a huge CP on another members request 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hauled a tiny bit for myself, but nothing too fancy.

Most of the stuff is pigments and face products like blushes and MSF's - a few other things. I went at the same time as last time and it was even busier. I wasn't too far behind where I was in line at the first sale I went to (this was my second) and I saw a lot of people from that sale here too. We (a friend and I) ended up there at 8am and shared a cab with another girl we met at the gas station at Major Mack and McCowan.

A few surprises inside included A LOT of the full-sized pigments, not all the perm colours, but there was a WAY better assortment since last time. There were more glitters too. I didn't take my notice of the eyeshadows this time around, but did notice that Young Punk, Blue Flame and Gilt by Association were ALL THERE from Style Black! Even Blackware lipglass was there. Not surprisingly, these sold out asap and the tester for Young Punk was STOLEN off the table 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!

Anyways - on to the photos (I'll post names tomorrow when I have more time):





Blush/Blushcreme/MSFs/Beauty Powders:
Summer Rose, Cute, Perfect Topping, Triple Fusion, Petticoat, Earth to Earth, Ladyblush, Fad-dabulous, Smooth Merge, Handfinish, Honey Light, Cheeky Bronze, & Warm Light Definitive Sculpt & Shape Powder.





Pigments/Paintpots/Paints:
Push The Edge, Pink Pearl, Melon, Teal, Kitchmas (x2), Jardin Aires, Golden olive, Tan, Cocomotion, Lark About, Chocolate Brown, Rose, White Gold, Gold Mode, Reflects Transparent Teal, Antique Green, & Tea Time. Electrosky, Perky, Moss Scape, & Artifact. Stilife, Artjam & Flammable.





Lustre Drops from Style Warriors in Pink Rebel, Sun Rush & Bronze Hero (all x2)





Blue Flame MES from Style Warriors & 4 charity bags. The charity bags contain: Taupe Impeccable Brow Pencil, Lustrewhite Lustreglass, Naked Frost lipglass, & Bitter eyeshadow.





Lip products:
Lipgelee in Slicked Pink, Plushglass in Foolishly Fab & Oversexed, Dazzleglass in Via Veneto, Lipglass in 2N & Red Devil, Lipsticks in Lavender Whip(x2), Lollipop Loving & Blow Dry, Lip Lacquer in Verneesh, Dame Edna Lipglass in Spendid.

And my tiny, but respective haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Contains: Volcanic Ash Exfoliater, 2x Mini Fix+, full size pigments in Lark About, White Gold & Turquoise Glitter, Pink Rebel & Sun Rush lustre drops, Slicked pink lipgelee, Oversexed Plushglass, So This Season lipglass & Moth To Flame Dazzleglass - plus my 5 Haute High Jinks Warm Mini Pigments (Reflects Gold, Jardin Aires, Rushmetal, Copperized, & Museum Bronze.

Overall comments:

Last time, the lip products were buy 2 for $10, this time it was buy 2 for $15 - that totally effed me up. I really wanted a lot more. However, they took off the limit from last time (12 products only)., so you could get however many you wanted.

The Fix+Rose was $8 instead of $12.

The mini sets of pigments and lipglass were buy 2 for $25 last time (I believe) and they were $18 each this time.

The $3 section was IIIIINNNNSSSSSAAANNNEEE - the line-up I mean. I didn't bother - I got my mini Fixs+ from the Returns section and asked to see their $3 bin. Woot! However, the woman working there was a totaly biatch and wasn't letting us look at stuff as much as last time. It sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wanted to see if anyone returned Young Punk (wishful thinking lol).

It got HOT and GROSS in there FAST. Walking between building one and going into the next two building were progressively stifling and nasty. The B.O and humidity was kinda icky after 12pm.

The charity bags were decent, but they could've been better.

Oh and the people working actually TURNED AWAY a bunch of buyers who were trying to buy insane amounts of foundation. They flat out said, "Yeah, we know you're not buying for personal use, therefore you're not allowed anymore". HA! I loved it! And by the way - these ppl were at the last sale - there's atleast 6 of them (one of them being a 70 year old grandmother obviously) and they're all STACKED with bags full of product. Please tell me what 6 people x $600 limit are doing with ALL that product? Legitimately?! lol....yeaaaaah.

----

HTH!

If anyone needs a breakdown of pigments and whatever, I'll post what I remember 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thx!


----------



## munchkin86 (Jun 5, 2010)

what a great haul! Super jealous that I couldnt go


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'd love to go to a warehouse sale--thanks so much for including prices b/c I was curious.






 at that HUGE haul! So nice of you to pick up all that stuff


----------



## missboss82 (Jun 5, 2010)

very nice


----------



## BrittanyD (Jun 5, 2010)

Whoa... Nice!


----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm quite jealous of all those goodies.


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow amazing haul! I wish I could've gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, super awesome of you to help others! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I can't wait to go to one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By then you will be super experienced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost feel nervous like it'd be easy to miss out on something you want. 


Did they have Lollipop Loving lipstick?


----------



## Junkie (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeresitaMC* 

 
_Wow amazing haul! I wish I could've gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree, super awesome of you to help others! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I can't wait to go to one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 By then you will be super experienced 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I almost feel nervous like it'd be easy to miss out on something you want. 


Did they have Lollipop Loving lipstick?_

 


I know right? lol....I'll be a pro within the next few sales! As long as I keep up with collections and stuff. Next time I'll head straight to the blushes/msfs/mes table, thats where there were a lot of gems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As yes, Lollipop Loving was there - its beside one of the Lavender Whips


----------



## Momolovesmac (Jun 6, 2010)

wow! massive hauls! wished the variety was as good during Mac sale in Singapore!!! any extras to sell away pls pm me?


----------



## marusia (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm drooling on myself.


----------



## ctee80 (Jun 6, 2010)

AMAZING haul! Id love to go to one someday!


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 6, 2010)

Woot woot, nice work.


----------



## mintbear82 (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG... Why didn't I buy tickets this time around.. I soo wanted an eyeshadow from Style Black


----------



## Eleentje (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, what a sweet haul! So nice of you to do all those CP's for people! Haha @ 70-year old grandma buying all that makeup to resell


----------



## Junkie (Jun 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mintbear82* 

 
_OMG... Why didn't I buy tickets this time around.. I soo wanted an eyeshadow from Style Black 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Aww, its ok. Unless you were right at the front of the line, and KNEW it was there and RAN to the 3rd room to get it, thats the only way it would've happened. They all sold out so fast. I got my Blue Flame from the Returns section - just happened to see it hidden under something.


----------



## peachsuns (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazing haul! Full size pigments are looking glorious!  
Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jun 6, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!


----------



## cazgh (Jun 6, 2010)

really jealous of your piggies - nice haul


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Jun 7, 2010)

wow love all your stuff I wanna haul like that !


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jun 7, 2010)

Amazing haul! I feel like jut going up to Toronto one of these days. =/
Their sales look awesome!


----------



## Cinci (Jun 7, 2010)

awww, they had Perky??  And Tan?  and Jardin Aires??  LOL darn it!!!  I really need to get to a sale this year, before the old style pigments are no more!


----------



## gujifijian (Jun 7, 2010)

omg that's a great haul u got even though it was for someone else. I went on a sunday and the $3 are was small. I mean, every other time I've been there were 2 tables. THis time it was 1 table and practically nothing there..I was disappointed in that...The charity bags wasn't great either...there was only 1 charity bag left and that was the taupe collection. I didn't get it cuz I had no use of it...i didn't buy alot for myself...really pissed off cuz I had to spent $5 extra for moisturelush cream when it's always been $15....Mac makes enough money from all of us, u'd think that they would bring the prices down for the warehouse sale for bargain shoppers like myself...

And I'm glad the cashiers or the sales staff refused people from buying 2 much....it's for personal use only...not to be re-sold on ebay and make a killing out of it! ohhhhh i hate people like that who left me with nothing to buy on a sunday!


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Junkie* 

 
_I know right? lol....I'll be a pro within the next few sales! As long as I keep up with collections and stuff. Next time I'll head straight to the blushes/msfs/mes table, thats where there were a lot of gems 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As yes, Lollipop Loving was there - its beside one of the Lavender Whips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Exactly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ahhhh! I've wanted LL forEVER!


----------



## marusia (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TeresitaMC* 

 
_Exactly!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ahhhh! I've wanted LL forEVER! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I tried to message you about lollipop loving, but your inbox was full.


----------



## Suzye829 (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gujifijian* 

 
_ 
And I'm glad the cashiers or the sales staff refused people from buying 2 much....it's for personal use only...not to be re-sold on ebay and make a killing out of it! ohhhhh i hate people like that who left me with nothing to buy on a sunday!_

 
There was a lady who asked us to put some of her stuff on our bill too....I wanted to slap her!


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jun 8, 2010)

^ wow that's insane!! (the lady, not you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## TeresitaMC (Jun 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_I tried to message you about lollipop loving, but your inbox was full. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awww thank you, love! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You may try now, if you like


----------



## dmcgeo (Jun 8, 2010)

Great haul! The warehouse sales sound like quite the experience. I think the atmosphere would stress me out but all the goodies would make it worth it!


----------



## Junkie (Jun 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_awww, they had Perky?? And Tan? and Jardin Aires?? LOL darn it!!! I really need to get to a sale this year, before the old style pigments are no more!_

 

Haha, yeah. All of those were at the last sale too in March. 

If you want, I can send ya my vial of Jardin Aires - I already have a jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just pay shipping. 

I'll bet you anything that the next sale in September will be even better pigment-wise.


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice


----------



## baton (Jun 12, 2010)

nice haul....thanks for the photos.  wow you sure got a ton of stuff!!!  why not with those insane prices.


----------



## Melanie1784 (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow that is alot of mac! what are these events? ive never heard of them!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Jun 15, 2010)

whoa!! ... wait ..................
yup i am breathless 


enjoy every single thing !!! gorgeous


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

pigments!! love it!


----------



## tennischic09 (Jun 16, 2010)

I wish they had these sales in the US!


----------

